# قرص شركة انبى



## ابو جريشة (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

ازيكم يا بشمهندسين 
ده قرص شركة انبى للبترول عشان مهندسين الميكانيكا 
اتمنى يعجبكم 

علشان مطولشى عليكم 
دة الرابط على طول
http://rapidshare.com/files/294897252/enppi.rar
وشكرا

الموضوع الاصلى 

منتدى مهندسى شبرا 

http://shoubra2day.com/


----------



## kemomatrix (24 أبريل 2010)

عباره عن ايه ياباشمهندس الكورس دا


----------

